# General thread of Boat Ramp Closures (Texas)



## Surffshr

WTH. I’m not understanding this at all. I saw that the kook mayor in Port A banned all land based fishing as well. You can practice yoga on the beach, but not fish...


----------



## salt_fly

Surffshr said:


> WTH. I’m not understanding this at all. I saw that the kook mayor in Port A banned all land based fishing as well. You can practice yoga on the beach, but not fish...


I agree. If I'm going out in my boat alone, I stand zero chance of contracting or spreading the virus. What is the rationale?


----------



## jay.bush1434

Galveston closed all beaches but ramps are open. My boat lift is also still operational.


----------



## MMessana

Are we allowed to launch and fish still, whether it be a ramp or side of the road?


----------



## Acuna

On the Aransas County, Rockport closures,* and this is pure speculation*, but there has been a LOT of people complaining about people coming from Houston and San Antonio to ride out the shelter in place orders that were issued in those cities. Some locals (not me, but others) were complaining that this was bad because it increased a drain on supplies (our HEB is constantly low on many staples) and also it increased the chances of someone bringing a virus. Also, Rockport doesn't have a hospital and has a ton of older, retired folks.

At any rate, the initial shelter in place order left the boat ramps open. The boat ramps have been PACKED. People were still coming in from out of town and I am guessing the powers at be decided they were going to make it extremely impractical to come here. No launching of a boat, no more short term rentals, etc. Basically, you are now doing here what you would be doing at home. They do not want people traveling here from other areas.

I am already going stir crazy and all signs are that the shelter in place order will be extended through the end of April (currently runs through April 14th).


----------



## Acuna

MMessana said:


> Are we allowed to launch and fish still, whether it be a ramp or side of the road?


I read the order to only close public boat launches. If you have access to a private launch and adhere to social distancing guidelines you should be fine.

The other part of the order that nobody is talking about is there is a ban on social gatherings that exceed "a single household or living unit". What I take that to mean is that if they want to they can say two unrelated people on a boat is a banned social gathering and not allowed...


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Acuna said:


> On the Aransas County, Rockport closures,* and this is pure speculation*, but there has been a LOT of people complaining about people coming from Houston and San Antonio to ride out the shelter in place orders that were issued in those cities. Some locals (not me, but others) were complaining that this was bad because it increased a drain on supplies (our HEB is constantly low on many staples) and also it increased the chances of someone bringing a virus. Also, Rockport doesn't have a hospital and has a ton of older, retired folks.
> 
> At any rate, the initial shelter in place order left the boat ramps open. The boat ramps have been PACKED. People were still coming in from out of town and I am guessing the powers at be decided they were going to make it extremely impractical to come here. No launching of a boat, no more short term rentals, etc. Basically, you are now doing here what you would be doing at home. They do not want people traveling here from other areas.
> 
> I am already going stir crazy and all signs are that the shelter in place order will be extended through the end of April (currently runs through April 14th).


This is how it was explained to me by a local.


----------



## TexasSightcaster

Anyone know if they’ve closed access to Wilson’s Cut? I was hoping to make a trip down there soon. Otherwise I’ll just launch off the side of the road into Brown and Root. 
It would be a one day trip, no taxing of any local resources other than fuel.


----------



## fishgunner#1

as of 3-31 port A ramp is open.some trailers coming over on the ferry. don't know how long this will last.


----------



## Stevie

T


Acuna said:


> On the Aransas County, Rockport closures,* and this is pure speculation*, but there has been a LOT of people complaining about people coming from Houston and San Antonio to ride out the shelter in place orders that were issued in those cities. Some locals (not me, but others) were complaining that this was bad because it increased a drain on supplies (our HEB is constantly low on many staples) and also it increased the chances of someone bringing a virus. Also, Rockport doesn't have a hospital and has a ton of older, retired folks.
> 
> At any rate, the initial shelter in place order left the boat ramps open. The boat ramps have been PACKED. People were still coming in from out of town and I am guessing the powers at be decided they were going to make it extremely impractical to come here. No launching of a boat, no more short term rentals, etc. Basically, you are now doing here what you would be doing at home. They do not want people traveling here from other areas.
> 
> I am already going stir crazy and all signs are that the shelter in place order will be extended through the end of April (currently runs through April 14th).


Florida Keys shut down completely for the same reasons 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Acuna

fishgunner#1 said:


> as of 3-31 port A ramp is open.some trailers coming over on the ferry. don't know how long this will last.


I am guessing not long. The officials are closing off loopholes as fast as they can.


----------



## Surffshr

I hate to see any public access cut off for whatever reason, but when officials are making these decisions they have to take into account types like the two jackwagons that violated my man space this AM running into Nighthawk. If your idiot asses happen to be reading this, that ain’t the way in. Even if it where, there are several suitable entry points that you don’t run within 20’ of someone posted up looking for tails to be “in the channel”. Hopefully your boat ramp gets closed and I’ll not have to deal with your ilk for a bit.


----------



## anzuelo

Drove by Conn Brown Harbor this afternoon. Looked like business as usual. I believe that may San Patricio county rather than Nueces or Aransas which have stricter rules at the current time.


----------



## AZ_squid

Surffshr said:


> I hate to see any public access cut off for whatever reason, but when officials are making these decisions they have to take into account types like the two jackwagons that violated my man space this AM running into Nighthawk. If your idiot asses happen to be reading this, that ain’t the way in. Even if it where, there are several suitable entry points that you don’t run within 20’ of someone posted up looking for tails to be “in the channel”. Hopefully your boat ramp gets closed and I’ll not have to deal with your ilk for a bit.


Got burned a few times today in nighthawk. Really surprised to see so many boats in there on a Tuesday.


----------



## Acuna

I heard today that maybe Goose Island ramp is open because it is a state park... I dont know if this is true or not, but thought I would share. Does anyone know?


----------



## Acuna

Correction, I have now heard both Goose and Conn Brown are closed. Is anything open around Rockport? And no, Port O'Connor does not count as "around Rockport".


----------



## Tx_Whipray

What about the one one next to cove harbor by Paradise Key Grill? 
Other than that, some of the condo complexes have "private" ramps. I'd think the big risk there would be getting your truck and trailer towed while you're gone. There's one in Kontiki, and at least one in Key Allegro. Don't know what kind of shape those are in post Harvey. 
There's also the one by that little bait stand just as you come off the causeway in Lamar.


----------



## EdK13

Tx_Whipray said:


> What about the one one next to cove harbor by Paradise Key Grill?
> Other than that, some of the condo complexes have "private" ramps. I'd think the big risk there would be getting your truck and trailer towed while you're gone. There's one in Kontiki, and at least one in Key Allegro. Don't know what kind of shape those are in post Harvey.
> There's also the one by that little bait stand just as you come off the causeway in Lamar.


(361) 729-6661 Aransas Navigation district office will answer any questions. 
(361) 758-1890 San Patricio Co. Navigation District maybe open
Think any and all fun is canceled. May be able to weasel in at the little private 188 bridge ramp. $7 I think. Be careful. Oysters. Lost the number.
Redfish Camp
2720 TX-188
Hwy 188 at Port Bay
Aransas Pass, TX 78336


----------



## rvd

Acuna said:


> Correction, I have now heard both Goose and Conn Brown are closed. Is anything open around Rockport? And no, Port O'Connor does not count as "around Rockport".


----------



## rvd

As far as I know they’re all closed. Our HOA in Rockport closed our private one Tuesday afternoon. I’m not aware of a boat ramp in key allegro that was mentioned above.


----------



## Acuna

I hear Conn Brown is open but not to guides running charters. Have to maintain social distancing at the ramp.

https://aransaspasstx.gov/385/Updates-from-Mayor-Ram-Gomez

I have also heard that Goose Island is open to residents of Rockport/Fulton, but have not confirmed it. Apparently you have to print a day pass or something. I don't really know. Just forwarding on what I have heard.

Also, Aransas County just got its first confirmed case of Rona and the Code 3 emergency place (our only emergency medical provider in town) just closed doors for good.  Be careful my friends.


----------



## rvd

Acuna said:


> I hear Conn Brown is open but not to guides running charters. Have to maintain social distancing at the ramp.
> 
> https://aransaspasstx.gov/385/Updates-from-Mayor-Ram-Gomez
> 
> I have also heard that Goose Island is open to residents of Rockport/Fulton, but have not confirmed it. Apparently you have to print a day pass or something. I don't really know. Just forwarding on what I have heard.
> 
> Also, Aransas County just got its first confirmed case of Rona and the Code 3 emergency place (our only emergency medical provider in town) just closed doors for good. Be careful my friends.


Hadn’t heard that on code 3, too bad they couldn’t hang on, I suspect there will be some changes to healthcare coming out of C-19. We’re in town now but not feeling like fishing weather at the moment but believe it or not my 18yr old caught his first tarpon on a fly Wednesday...in Rockport Tx.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I s


Acuna said:


> I hear Conn Brown is open but not to guides running charters. Have to maintain social distancing at the ramp.
> 
> https://aransaspasstx.gov/385/Updates-from-Mayor-Ram-Gomez
> 
> I have also heard that Goose Island is open to residents of Rockport/Fulton, but have not confirmed it. Apparently you have to print a day pass or something. I don't really know. Just forwarding on what I have heard.
> 
> Also, Aransas County just got its first confirmed case of Rona and the Code 3 emergency place (our only emergency medical provider in town) just closed doors for good. Be careful my friends.


I saw a FB post from Chuck Naiser that Goose Island ramp is open, but the fish cleaning station is closed and the water is turned off. He said you have to pay/print your pass on line.


----------



## Surffshr

rich dubroc said:


> Hadn’t heard that on code 3, too bad they couldn’t hang on, I suspect there will be some changes to healthcare coming out of C-19. We’re in town now but not feeling like fishing weather at the moment but believe it or not my 18yr old caught his first tarpon on a fly Wednesday...in Rockport Tx.


love to hear that! (About the tarpon that is)


----------



## Acuna

That is awesome news on the tarpon!


----------



## BBYC

Baffin just got shut down for fishing unless you’re a resident of Kleberg county.


----------



## Surffshr

BBYC said:


> Baffin just got shut down for fishing unless you’re a resident of Kleberg county.


Please post a link. I’d like to see those inept fuckers enforce anything other than cash flowing south quite honestly.


----------



## BBYC

http://www.kingsvillerecord.com/new...cle_c3add32c-7839-11ea-ae82-174b41af365f.html


----------



## rvd

Hampton’s and Mickey’s we’re both open yesterday.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

BBYC said:


> http://www.kingsvillerecord.com/new...cle_c3add32c-7839-11ea-ae82-174b41af365f.html


This shit is so ridiculous I don't know where to begin.

But every single one of these fuckers who institute these shut downs of public spaces need to be voted out of office.


----------



## Derek Radtke

Surffshr said:


> I hate to see any public access cut off for whatever reason, but when officials are making these decisions they have to take into account types like the two jackwagons that violated my man space this AM running into Nighthawk. If your idiot asses happen to be reading this, that ain’t the way in. Even if it where, there are several suitable entry points that you don’t run within 20’ of someone posted up looking for tails to be “in the channel”. Hopefully your boat ramp gets closed and I’ll not have to deal with your ilk for a bit.





Surffshr said:


> I hate to see any public access cut off for whatever reason, but when officials are making these decisions they have to take into account types like the two jackwagons that violated my man space this AM running into Nighthawk. If your idiot asses happen to be reading this, that ain’t the way in. Even if it where, there are several suitable entry points that you don’t run within 20’ of someone posted up looking for tails to be “in the channel”. Hopefully your boat ramp gets closed and I’ll not have to deal with your ilk for a bit.


We’re you able to find any tails?


----------



## anzuelo

Today, Governor Abbott in Texas announced that the state parks would reopen on Monday. Social distancing and facemask rules still apply.

The ramps at the state parks are opening. Yay.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

I'm heading down to Surfside area this weekend. Not sure if I'll try launching as the water is high and winds are up. I may just looks for jacks off the beach or jetties.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Charlie's is open. Launched there today. Looks like the parking lot has coronavirus, though.


----------



## RJTaylor

Port Mansfield is supposed to be opening up, and a “private” pay to launch ramp has been open at Arroyo City.


----------



## anzuelo

This afternoon, Conn Brown Ramp in Aransas Pass was closed. Hampton's Landing ramp was open. I think one is operated by the city and the other by the navigation district. 

Also, the municipal ramp at Port Aransas is open, although the beach and jetties in Port A are closed to fishing. Go Figure.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

RJTaylor said:


> Port Mansfield is supposed to be opening up, and a “private” pay to launch ramp has been open at Arroyo City.


Friend of mine has used that ramp. Said the only drag is it's way up the Arroyo.


----------

